# La Pavoni Steam Tip



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

I've had my single hole la pavoni tip for about a month now, and have been steaming great milk with it. However, I bought it from Germany off ebay and it's beginning to show signs of rust. I've wiped it down and the rust has come off, but should I keep using it? I'm loath to go pack to the three hole tip.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Rust will do you no harm, so long as its not changing the flavour of the milk I wouldn't worry about it unless it gets worse, maybe take it off and dry it after each use and put back on when using. PITA but may make it last longer.


----------



## CaffeeX (Oct 2, 2016)

Rusty nozzle - watch out! eBay seller achilles.6142 (based in Germany) is selling nozzles made of "knife steel" as opposed to food safe stainless steel. The nozzle I bought from him turned all rusty in about 3 weeks, leaving rusty marks on my La Pav and most certainly depositing rust into my lattes! Contacted the seller, sent pictures, agreed return / refund but in the end had to ask eBay to step in as he failed to refund me!

This is his listing - please avoid like the plague:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-Loch-Dampfduse-fur-La-Pavoni-Europiccola-Professional-Steam-Nozzle-Tip-/263218728524?hash=item3d490f0e4c:g:7QIAAOSwosFUXOtF

These are pictures of the rusted nozzle:


----------



## CaffeeX (Oct 2, 2016)

Since sending the rusty nozzle back to *achilles.6142* (see my previous post) I bought and put in good use a nozzle from eBay seller *mieux-marchal*. I can report that this nozzle creates a lovely and powerful steam jet and - doesn't rust!. It is IMHO the perfect shape as it tapers towards the back and the surface is polished to match the chromed finish of the La Pavoni (see pics below).

















This is a link to his eBay listing:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Single-hole-steam-wand-tip-nozzle-for-La-Pavoni-and-others-Latte-Art-nozzle/332585548504?hash=item4d6fa4bad8:g:Y1wAAOSwPe1T3-jF


----------



## Miketh (Aug 2, 2017)

That link is for an auction. Does he not sell them at fixed price?


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Miketh said:


> That link is for an auction. Does he not sell them at fixed price?


These are 'buy it now' sold by the same seller, expensive I know, but if its what you want... if not contact seller direct and you just never know he maybe willing to do a deal on the one your interested in,

https://m.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?isRefine=true&sid=mieux-marchal&isRefine=true&_mwBanner=1&LH_BIN=1

If non of the above works out, put in a request on here as im sure one of the members will know of something suitable, someone usually does.

Hope it helped


----------



## Miketh (Aug 2, 2017)

mines_abeer said:


> These are 'buy it now' sold by the same seller, expensive I know, but if its what you want... if not contact seller direct and you just never know he maybe willing to do a deal on the one your interested in,
> 
> https://m.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?isRefine=true&sid=mieux-marchal&isRefine=true&_mwBanner=1&LH_BIN=1
> 
> ...


Nope, definitely an auction.









His other items are listed as Buy-it-now though.


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Exactly, the items I linked to are BUY IT NOW, the item your interested in says AUCTION hence suggesting you contact the seller direct to see if he is willing to do a deal....or ask on here....only trying to help


----------



## CaffeeX (Oct 2, 2016)

The nozzles sold by *mieux-marchal* are pricey but their lovely tapered shape combined with the polished finish are hard to match by anything out there as far as I can tell. They're made of decent grade of stainless steel (as far as I can tell) and the hole seems to be the right size for creating a powerful jet. The seller uses international trackable service, has 100% positive feedback and sells just the nozzles (and not other bric-a-brack if you know what I mean).


----------



## Juba (Sep 7, 2017)

Just completed my steam tip wand mod from a dome nut and looks great


----------



## Juba (Sep 7, 2017)

Used M6 nut


----------



## CaffeeX (Oct 2, 2016)

Zinc plated dome nut??? You need to get these in 316L stainless steel, zinc is toxic and mild steel will rust!


----------



## Juba (Sep 7, 2017)

Thanks will source those tmrw


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

CaffeeX said:


> Zinc plated dome nut??? You need to get these in 316L stainless steel, zinc is toxic and mild steel will rust!


Good spot.

Heavy metal poisoning is nasty especially since it has flu like symtoms so it's easy to overlook.


----------



## Juba (Sep 7, 2017)

CaffeeX said:


> Zinc plated dome nut??? You need to get these in 316L stainless steel, zinc is toxic and mild steel will rust!












CaffeeX you've literally saved my life! Reworking the tip with Marine Grade Steel Dome Nuts

Thanks


----------



## CaffeeX (Oct 2, 2016)

Watch out, *achilles.6142* who sells rusting nozzles on ebay, has revised his listings (links below). His nozzles are not made of food grade material like the 316L stainless steel and over time allow rust to build up and leak into drinks. The main picture of his listing:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-Loch-Dampfduse-fur-La-Pavoni-Europiccola-Professional-Steam-Nozzle-Tip/263555480113

and

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Single-hole-steam-wand-Tip-La-Pavoni-Latte-Art-Nozzle-High-Quality-NEW/263565550643?hash=item3d5dbb2433:g:7QIAAOSwosFUXOtF


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

Just to step in here.... Whilst zinc is a toxic metal in significant concentrations and particularly vapour, the chances of you suffering zinc toxicity from a galvanised coating are negligible. Frankly, the rust from the crappy steel making your drinks taste awful would be more of an acute problem.

You're more likely to suffer chronic heavy metal exposure to things like arsenic and copper in the soil in your garden over long periods of time than acute zinc toxicity ftom something like that nut.


----------

